# Chalk one up for TPU...



## markkleb (Jul 14, 2006)

I won the Ultra Mod contest. And wanted to say thanks to TPU for the inspiration. If it wasent for the Case Gallery I wouldnt have started this...

Also a big thanks to all that took the time to give their 2 cents in the Work logs..


----------



## pt (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice, going to participate in their next contest?, and what are you planning to buy?
Keep up the good work


----------



## markkleb (Jul 14, 2006)

More Cases, of course....lol


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 14, 2006)

*No doubt, got inspirations to do it better here from folks examples & some ideas too*

See subject-line/title above:



			
				markkleb said:
			
		

> I won the Ultra Mod contest.



Good deal - I was personally amazed @ the sheer # of computers you put together... how do you do that, I have to ask?

Do you own a PC shop or something, that you have so many systems??

(IIRC, you do have many you have done, w/ custom cases etc.)



			
				markkleb said:
			
		

> And wanted to say thanks to TPU for the inspiration. If it wasent for the Case Gallery I wouldnt have started this...



You & I both - the systems in the Case Gallery were inspiring to myself as well!

In fact, my systems took a "radical design turn" from being messes inside after seeing the ones here in the forums case galleries!

*E.G. -> An old P3 1.2ghz duallie I had here *(note interior mess):







*To this lastest system in my sig* (note, much neater - needs SOME work still (fan grills on CPU + rear exhaust fanblades, dusting older fans in it on their blades, + cathode lights (2 imo top & bottom): STILL, far neater than the one pictured above):








* BIG CHANGE, due to inspirations & seeing how it can & should be done on case interiors, from the others @ these forums, got good/better ideas here in some ways... thanks from myself as well!

APK


----------



## markkleb (Jul 14, 2006)

In a word Alec, Recycle...

Oh yes, shopping for deals. The case was $49 and the PS was $9.99.(thanks RadioShack)

And no shop, just time on my hands and a love of building things...


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 14, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> In a word Alec, Recycle...



?

Man, I know I am a bit "off" today (went out w/ pals & some ladies late last night & had great time "after hours" @ one of their homes (after party after huge local rock festival party each Thurs. around here on a lakeshore & amphitheater)), but...



* Heh - I don't "get it"...

APK

P.S.=> You mean recycling your parts, right? Machine-to-machine etc. ... apk


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 14, 2006)

Congrats Mark!!!   So what's the theme for the next project, or do you need some ideas ?


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 14, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> huge local rock festival party each Thurs. around here on a lakeshore & amphitheater


So where you from Alec?


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 14, 2006)

*RECYCLE? NO PROBLEM (look closely @ photo toward lower mid/right, lol)*

See subject-line/title (bit of "nerdy humor" in it, lol), & new photo below:








* VERY "Mac-Like" trashcan there - every PC should have one!

APK

P.S.=> Now, that's a "RECYCLING BIN"... since you mentioned the word "RECYCLE" mark, lol!



			
				error_f0rce said:
			
		

> So where you from Alec?



Syracuse, N.Y. (center of N.Y. State U.S.A.) currently (but, I travel a LOT each year, and only really spend summers here as it is my "real" home grounds)... apk


----------



## markkleb (Jul 14, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> Congrats Mark!!!   So what's the theme for the next project, or do you need some ideas ?


See the "most INSANE comp ever" work log. I need to finish the fishtank this weekend. Next week start on the INSANE one.

Also I had a idea of building custom cases for people. Basically you say what Hardware you have and cooling and I build a case to fit it. That way you can get a custom comp and all you have to do is assemble it.

I have millions of ideas but I really enjoy hearing yours too..It was BigD's(drew) who came up with cutting out the ULTRA letters..


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 14, 2006)

Wait...what's that little pack of silica gel doing at the bottom of your case? Does it actually have a use? .


----------



## demonbrawn (Jul 14, 2006)

> And wanted to say thanks to TPU for the inspiration. If it wasent for the Case Gallery I wouldnt have started this...



No doubt! I love this forum. Inspired lots of good stuff in my case, too. 

Edit: That silica gel keeps humidity down, am I right?


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 14, 2006)

demonbrawn said:
			
		

> Edit: That silica gel keeps humidity down, am I right?



&



			
				zekrahminator said:
			
		

> Wait...what's that little pack of silica gel doing at the bottom of your case? Does it actually have a use? .



Pretty much what demon stated... what little it can help there, it is used for that purpose!



* I for one, never thought excessive humidity did anyone OR anything any good in electronics, lol... so I try to keep it down using "ghetto-methods" like that one!

(You guys would have LOVED my first cooling system - cheap & TONS of "CFM", via a K-mart box fan ($20) put right up to the side of my open case (on older Dual CPU Pentium I 233mmx system I ran circa 1997 or thereabouts)).

APK

P.S.=> I am NOT "above" using 'sanford & son' type methods, as long as they do work (even a little bit) provided they don't cost TOO much! apk


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 14, 2006)

I personally think you should consider flipping over the Heatsink. Heatpipes work on sublimation and I think it makes more sense to be the other way around so the gas can rise


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 14, 2006)

INSTG8R said:
			
		

> I personally think you should consider flipping over the Heatsink. Heatpipes work on sublimation and I think it makes more sense to be the other way around so the gas can rise


See, how do you do those thumbnails with the pictures?  Notice the difference between this and the picture that Alec posted (huge).  Mine come out giant when I post them, how do I get them up as thumbnails???


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 14, 2006)

INSTG8R said:
			
		

> I personally think you should consider flipping over the Heatsink. Heatpipes work on sublimation and I think it makes more sense to be the other way around so the gas can rise



Ah, point-taken, absolutely!

I thought I did that, the way I mounted mine though (see photos last page)... this is assuming you are talking to me, & not the post starter!

(If you look @ the photo of my rig on the last page, HUGE ONE, so you get GOOD DETAILED VIEW (near lifesize) - the pipes for phase-change of the liquid to gas DO heat the liquid on the CPU, & it rises in gas form into the heatpipes thru the cooling fins & fan blowing over them, changing it back to liquid once more flowing over the CPU surface contact interface event horizon area).



* Not sure if it WILL mount that way though anyhow, if you feel I had it wrong... honestly!

APK

P.S.=> I am however, admittedly, a "big fan" of using the properties of physics inherent in terms of heated gases/liquids rising & using their natural tendencies in the capacity you mention, since it makes absolute sense!

(I was doing the whole "heat rises" thing in all my air cooled rigs years ago because of this principal you mention in fact in "convection currents", years before it became mainstream opinion (even using cigarette smoke to trace the airflow in my rigs))

Just good common sense really (take in cold air in the bottom, & exhaust it thru the top) & by far from "original thought", imo it works or @ least helps (because your fans stir stuff up inside, you can't look @ it purely this way imo though, @ least in the case internals)... apk


----------



## zekrahminator (Jul 14, 2006)

I want benchmarks . I suppose all the packages of silica gel I get with every hard drive is a good clue lol. I'll probably put them in sometime this weekend, assuming I can find them (I might have sold them to markkleb .), but I doubt they'll do anything. Tons of airflow, hot room usually, and I tend to stay off the computer during the day. So I dunno, maybe I won't put them in .


----------



## drade (Jul 14, 2006)

Congrats.. Glad I could be a part of it, and Im glad you said that I helped, Means alot.


----------



## Urlyin (Jul 14, 2006)

thank Poge he passed the word to vote for you ...   Congrats


----------

